# Wedding Dress Shopping And Breast Feeding



## Buttonsbabe86

Hi Everyone, 

I just have a query and would like to see if anybody else has done it before at all. 

I would like to start my wedding dress shopping soon, but I have a 2 month old that is breast feeding on demand. We have tried expressing and using bottles before, but she won't take them, so that is not an option. 
I feel like I can't give her a feed just before the appointment as that still doesn't necessarily mean she won't want to feed during. Some days she feeds almost constantly during a growth spurt, which I can never predict is coming. 

Anyone managed to do it before and have any tips on how to have a fun relaxed bridal fitting? 

X


----------

